# Major 7 Arpeggio lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a "purdy" sounding Maj 7 lick. I'm just taking the Major 7th arpeggio and making it fit into a lazy sounding Maj 7 backing track. The point here is that you can use arpeggios to break out of "the scale rut". An arpeggio lick like this sounds very melodic, and it's not just for shredders and classical guitarists. It's a simple, powerful concept.


Let me know what you think!

[video=youtube;r34aRG5EmWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r34aRG5EmWY[/video]


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Could think of it as a pentatonic scale plus 7th minus 2&6?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I guess you could, but that seems like a complicated way to approach it. I recommend thinking of 1-3-5-7 instead - those are the chord tones for the majority of chords. You just have to know if it's minor/major 3rd and major/minor 7th. I recommend learning how to harmonize a major scale this way. That is a great thing to know on the fretboard! In all keys of course!


----------

